# Malware qui envoie des emails à mon insu ?



## nicolaspoix (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour à tous , 

J'ai actuellement un problème avec je pense un virus . 
Quelqu'un utilise ma messagerie pour envoyer des messages à mon insu. J'ai actuellement une messagerie Yahoo, gmail, et j 'utilise icloud.  Je n'ai aucune idée par qu'elle endroit passe le virus. 
Suis je infecté sur mon mac ? ou est ce tout simplement un virus qui utilise ma méssagerie. 
Pouvez vous m 'aider dans cette démarche. Par quoi dois je commencer ( je précise que lorsque je vérifie dans éléments envoyés je n e trouve aucune trace des messages envoyés à mon insu )
Dois je mettre en place un antivirus sur mon mac et lequel ? 

Je vous remercie d'avance pour votre aide 

A bientôt 

Nicolas


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2012)

Bonjour,

J'ai déjà eu ce problème. Un antivirus ne changera rien, car l'intrusion ne vient pas du Mac. Du moins c'est ce que j'ai compris car comme vous je n'avais aucun message dans la boite d'envoi. Je suppose que cela vient de votre adresse Yahoo ?
Pour moi le problème à duré une nuit, puis terminé. 
Un matin mes correspondants avaient reçu un nombre considérable de message de ma part,  les incitant à visiter des sites que la morale réprouve. 
Puis tout est rentré dans l'ordre....
Mystère pour le moment.


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2012)

N'importe qui peut envoyer un message en utilisant l'adresse de quelqu'un d'autre du moment qu'il trouve un serveur d'envoi (SMTP) qui accepte d'envoyer son message.
Le problème que tu évoques vient en général après qu'une de tes connaissances sur Windows a eu son carnet d'adresse volé par un programme malveillant ou que ton adresse a été interceptée sur un site où tu l'aurais laissé, typiquement les gens qui laissent leur adresse dans un message sur un forum.
A ma connaissance il n'y a pas de malwares (et donc encore moins de virus) sur Mac qui provoquent les symptômes que tu évoques.


----------



## olivier_240 (8 Février 2012)

il faut que tu changes tes mots de passe de tes messageries, ça m'est arrivé aussi et tout va rentrer dans l'ordre


----------



## Powerdom (8 Février 2012)

ntx a dit:


> N'importe qui peut envoyer un message en utilisant l'adresse de quelqu'un d'autre .



sur ce coup là, je serais moins optimiste !


----------



## ntx (8 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> sur ce coup là, je serais moins optimiste !


Un email est juste un document qui doit avoir un format compris par un SMTP. Si le SMTP ne vérifie pas le mot de passe de l'envoyeur (vérification qui n'existait pas il y a quelques années), il n'y a aucun contrôle et tu peux mettre n'importe quelle adresse d'expéditeur. Donc un pirate en possession d'adresses email et de son propre SMTP peut inonder tout ce petit monde de spams qui ressemblent à de vrais messages mais qui n'en sont pas.
Mais si en plus le pirate arrive à choper le mot de passe de ta messagerie, il n'a même pas besoin de son propre SMTP puisque tu lui offres d'utiliser celui de ton fournisseur de messagerie.


----------



## Powerdom (9 Février 2012)

Ben on en apprend tous les jours. je pensais qu'une vérification était systématique entre les deux...


----------



## ntx (9 Février 2012)

Powerdom a dit:


> Ben on en apprend tous les jours. je pensais qu'une vérification était systématique entre les deux...


Pour plus d'info, voir l'article "SMTP" sur Wikipedia, où cette "faiblesse" est clairement signalée.


----------



## subsole (9 Février 2012)

nicolaspoix a dit:


> er ( je précise que lorsque je vérifie dans éléments envoyés je n e trouve aucune trace des messages envoyés à mon insu )
> Dois je mettre en place un antivirus sur mon mac et lequel ?



Bonjour,
Si tu ne vois rien en te connectant ta boite mail directement sur le serveur (page de ton fournisseur de messagerie), alors, ce n'est pas quelqu'un qui t'a piqué ton MDP.
Il n'y a pas de virus sur Mac, l'antivirus est donc inutile pour le moment.

Ce n'est pas toi qui est infecté, mais une de tes connaissances sur PC qui a ton adresse dans son carnet d'adresses.


----------

